# A step by step guide???



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Guys.........bear with me on this one. I am trying to set myself a step by step routine on cleaning my motor. I am pretty new to all this wash, clay, glaze etc etc so hopefully you guys who do know will give me a few pointers.

Wash Car - Megs Gold Class Shampoo
Clay Car - Megs Quik Clay
Glaze Car - Megs #7 Show Car Glaze 
Seal Car - Megs NXT Tech Wax
Wax Car - Megs #16 Paste Wax
Tyres : Megs Endurance 

I am not sure if this is the routine or the way it should be done but through time exploring this huge forum on detailing I will get to know handy tips.

Thanks Again
Golf548  :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: 
:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Leave out the NXT as it will remove the glaze and wont bond to the glaze anyway. Wax straight over the #7 :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

you dont have to clay the car every time you wash the car nor having to seal or glaze.basicly after you done your guide above ^^ 
then wash the car every few weeks and maybe top up on the wax and do the trims and wheels


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

golf548 said:


> Wash Car - Megs Gold Class Shampoo
> Clay Car - Megs Quik Clay
> Glaze Car - Megs #7 Show Car Glaze
> Seal Car - Megs NXT Tech Wax
> ...


Man you love Meg's stuff!!! :thumb:

What colour is your car??


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Megs*

My car is a red GTTDI 130. You know how it is you kind of get attatched to one brand. It was a toss up between Megs #16 or Petes 53. I have never clayed the car or dont think it has ever been clayed either but dont thinks the paintwork is too bad. What product do you h=guys recommend for removing tar?

:newbie:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

AS tardis !!
or by claying - but ill ruin your clay if your car is loaded with the stuff


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

AG Bug and Tar remover is ok for small jobs, If you have never clayed a car before use lots of qd (LT is great).

Next time you look for a wax have a look at Meg's #26 yellow wax, along with #7 SCG it leaves a great finish......:thumb:


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Washing*

I have a Karcher power washer with a built in detergent bottle......would I be able to put a foaming product in this and get the same result as using one of those lances?

All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Is it a yellow bottle?? If so my brother uses it to foam cars with good results. Use about a inch of snow foam and warm water.:thumb:


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Karcher*

It is a clear bottle but does not have the hot water function on it. Really like the idea of foaming my car.

Had a quick look at the glass cleaners........the Car Lack stuff is the business.......any recomendations?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Can't comment on carlack as I've never used it but AG FG is a good allrounder, I find a window MF from Tesco or asda works well to finish off.


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Good stuff*

Any other good stuff you can recommend like trim dressing for bumpers etc?

What type of car have you got yourself? Any pics of it sitting mint???

:car: :car: :car: :car: :car: :car:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

i have a bicycle if you want to see that

trim - black wow,AG bumper care,CG new look gel,Megs season dressing


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bike*

How many gears does it have????

lol


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

The stuff I recommend are...........

Meg's LT (I love this product, Mmmmmm the smell)
Meg's endurance which you have
My G220 (I love the different you can make to you paint)
Collinite 915 (Infact any colly wax)
Menz IP
Meg's Hyperwash
Costco MF's

I still class myself as a newbie but I'm getting a nice idea of what to do now.....Here are a few cars I've cleaned/corrected.....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=58449

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=56399

I own a fab Vrs with the same engine as yours the PD130, here are a few pic's.........




























Amy more question post or PM me.......HTH :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

*God Job*

What a job u done on the corsa.........unbelievable turnaround. With the Meguirs G220 machine did u have any experience with these machines before? I would be scared of making a balls of it!!!!

:buffer: :buffer:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

golf548 said:


> With the Meguirs G220 machine did u have any experience with these machines before?


Never used one in my life!!:buffer: I read everything I could on here about using the G22/UDM & PC and had a little practice on the wifes car (Usually the case for us on here) and I was Hooked, Just take your time and start with the least aggressive stuff and work up as you can add more cut but if go in at the deepend you cannot go back, the G220 is quite safe unless you go mad and you can transform your paint. A must as aint doing it by hand :lol: :lol: I'll end up like popeye!!! I like how the G220 applies Meg's#7 SCG really works it into the paint.:thumb:

Also VAG paint is quite hard so it's difficult to damage....


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Cheers*

Have a few stone chips etc on the bonnett......got some wet & dry 1500 of a customer of mine who owns a bodyshop. Going to touch up the chips and leave to harden then sand down. Have you ever had any experience with wet sanding?? Mate of mine was going to use a little g3 compound to remove the sanding marks.

:buffer:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I have a small amount of info but nothing to write about, maybe you can let me know how it goes and I can copy you!! I have a nasty stone chip on my bonnet.....:thumb:


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Have a look at this*

Check this guy out......look like he has made a right mess of his car but it all buffs out like it had never been touched.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59888&highlight=stone+chips


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I might have a go......

I'll fill the chips in and let them dry and then sand it down and buff with the G220, Nice find.........:thumb:


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

*One before I go*

What kind of cutting compound or polishing product would you use to take the sanding marks away? Considering the 1500/2000 wet and dry is like paper anyway there shouldnt be much to buff away.


----------

